# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Bussiliikennettä Ylläksen suunnalla

## tislauskolonni

Ylläksen suunnalle on talvisin varsinkin hiihtolomaaikaan järjestetty yllättävän runsas bussitarjonta, jolla pääsee mökeistä rinteille ja vähän muuallekin alueella. Aikataulut löytyvät Ylläksen kotisivuilta, kun valitsee palvelut-valikosta kohdan bussit ja taksit ja sieltä linkistä skibussin aikataulut 2007-2008. Sieltä löytyy kartatkin, jotka kertovat kuinka suuresta alueesta on oikein kyse. Ylläksen ja Äkäslompolon aluetta voisi oikeastaan sanoa   matkailun pikkukaupungeiksi, kun siellä kaiken lisäksi on osan vuodesta toimivaa paikallisliikennettäkin! Mukava huomata, että autottomille on tarjolla alueella moista palvelua ja että autottakin voi alueella selvitä. 

Bussien liikennöistä löytyy tällainen juttu. Siinä liikennöinnistä vastaavan 718Bussit omistaja sanoo, että matkustajia on riittänyt mukavasti. Toivottavasti tuo bussitarjonta vain paranee tulevaisuudessa, kun alueelle rakennetaan lisää majoitusta ja toimintoja.

----------


## kemkim

> Mukava huomata, että autottomille on tarjolla alueella moista palvelua ja että autottakin voi alueella selvitä.


Tämä varmasti siksi, että alueelle saapuu paljon ihmisiä pääkaupunkiseudulta lentokoneella, heillä ei ole autoa mukana. Tällä voisi selittää poikkeuksellisen hyvän bussitarjonnan alueella.

----------


## Jussi

> Tämä varmasti siksi, että alueelle saapuu paljon ihmisiä pääkaupunkiseudulta lentokoneella, heillä ei ole autoa mukana. Tällä voisi selittää poikkeuksellisen hyvän bussitarjonnan alueella.


Ylläkselle mennessä se ensisijainen kulkuneuvo taitaa kyllä olla juna. Mutta ei siellä junassakaan kyllä kaikilla (tai siis suurimmalla osalla) autoa ole.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Osataan sitä muuallakin.  Rukan "pikkukaupungin" paikallisbussin aikataulut:
http://www.ruka.fi/site_images/skibussi_ruka.pdf

Ruka ei myöskään ole sellainen joukkoliikenteen umpio kuin Ylläs, vaan sesongin aikana on Rukan ja Kuusamon keskustaajaman välillä vilkas skibussiliikenne:http://www.ruka.fi/site_images/skibussi_ruka_kmo.pdf
 :Smile:

----------

